# What was the scariest game you have ever played?



## PCpraiser100 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi guys,

I am asking users what was the most scariest game they have ever played. I did this because:

1. I was bored.

2. I need a game that is not about killing things, I wanna be scared for the thrill of it.

Thank you and enjoy.


----------



## DaveK (Feb 1, 2009)

Silent Hill 2, Silent Hill 4 and Condemned. Although they didn't really scare me, they are the scariest games I've played. Doesn't really fall under not killing things though.


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 1, 2009)

Fear...the original, F that game. lol


----------



## Castiel (Feb 1, 2009)

Some silent hill was scary. But FEAR is pretty scary.


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 1, 2009)

Dead Space


----------



## Kusimeka (Feb 1, 2009)

Silent Hill, those freaky kids in the school...but that was probably cause i was really young at the time...i couldn't play it had to watch my brother play, ahh those were the days, survival horrors


----------



## wahdangun (Feb 1, 2009)

resident evil 4 that was the scariest game i ever played (especialy when you hear those freaking chain saw and sudenly your head was off) and silent hill of course.

yep i realy love survival horror


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 1, 2009)

jesus, got time for a list?! haha. In chronological order,

1. Doom. Used to watch my uncle play it, bloody scared me shitless.

2. Gex 3D - a scary bit at the end fighting the main guy (I think, was years ago)

3. Resident evil 3 - nemesis. First proper horror game I owned. Still wont play it today, shit like that stays with you 

4. Bioshock - was just jumpy and a bit weird at times

5. FEAR - refuse to play it.

Pretty much it. Played dead space a few weeks back, thats quite good, other than that i'unno.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 1, 2009)

Dead Space for sure


----------



## Castiel (Feb 1, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Dead Space





ShadowFold said:


> Dead Space for sure



Yeah, I agree, pretty scary.


----------



## Wingo101 (Feb 1, 2009)

1. Doom
2. FEAR
3. Resident Evil 4


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 1, 2009)

F.E.A.R., Silent Hill, Alone In The Dark ( Not the BS recent one). Resident Evil 4.


----------



## G@dn!q (Feb 1, 2009)

Alien vs Predator! The campaign with marines. I still hate this sound of the motion detector!


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Feb 1, 2009)

Some people like Half-Life 2 as a scary game in some moments, because the background music blended the atmosphere just perfectly. When I played the Sandtraps level, at the beginning I began to agree with them. But that was until I played FEAR, at first I thought I was on crack since it was that scary.


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 1, 2009)

hmmm . . . for me it really depends - I've seen it all, lulz . . .


Play in the dark, no matter what - it not only helps to "draw you in," but you can see some things ambient lighting glare might cover up.



FEAR is really good, there are some excellent moments - but once you've played it through, it's not as effective.

Same goes for Doom3 - some events are done well by the atmosphere.


Another good game to try out, Thief: The Dark Project - really immersive atmosphere.  If you want something a little watered down, play Thief: Deadly Shadows . . . if for nothing else than to "experience" the best-designed level of all gaming history (so much so that PCGamer had a 10-page write-up on just this level alone . . . no other game to-date has recieved such an article from any major publication) . . . The Shalebridge Cradle - this is the only game mission/level that has ever truly creeped me out . . . it's *THAT* effective 


STALKER: Shadow Of Chernobyl has some awesome moments, too.


----------



## Wingo101 (Feb 1, 2009)

imperialreign said:


> STALKER: Shadow Of Chernobyl has some awesome moments, too.



Oh yes, I forgot about that game


----------



## AsRock (Feb 1, 2009)

Condemed all the way.....


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh, and BTW - _Thief: Deadly Shadows_ - you don't need to have played either of the first two, Thief: The Dark Project or Thief: The Metal Age, to enjoy the story.  The developers made a point to craft the game for those who've never played either of the first two Thief games without hurting the title or gameplay.

You don't have to kill in Thief if you don't want to . . . it can be a real challenge to "ghost" a level (taking only what's necessary, not moving or relocating items and furniture, no knocking-out guards . . . pretty much leaving no "evidence" of your presence).

I sincerely recommend the whole Thief series to anyone who wants to try something different.  There is a reason the games enjoy a vibrant and supportive fan community - even 10 years after the release of the first title . . .


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Feb 1, 2009)

Wingo101 said:


> Oh yes, I forgot about that game



Oh yes, STALKER. Nothing was more fun than distrurbing Bloodsuckers wherever thgere were many.


----------



## snuif09 (Feb 1, 2009)

when i was little serious sam(the first one) scared the shit out of me especial those guys without a head running screaming at you .....aaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH*BOOOM*


----------



## Cja123 (Feb 1, 2009)

FEAR is terrifying. I'd say go with that one. I hated crawling in air ducts and turning a corner to see ALMA running at me on all fours. Pissed myself.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 1, 2009)

I soo wanted more of the _We don't go to Ravenholm_ level of HL2. When I played it for the very first time, the part where you first encounter howlers got me. The sound effects played the trick, HL2 was the next-gen title of its time, so the graphics did the rest of it. 

After that, FEAR had its moments. Each of these games take you when you play them for the first~second time. The first time you're a little clueless, in the second, you're always anticipating trouble.


----------



## Noxman (Feb 1, 2009)

Project Zero for the PS2 is the scariest i've ever played!

But for PC, Dead space..


----------



## stuartb04 (Feb 1, 2009)

condemned was nerve racking

as is the fear 2 demo


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 1, 2009)

quite a good video (2 parts) 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=wuC2VUhkxqs&feature=related


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 1, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> Fear...the original, F that game. lol



Baby! But seriously, that game made me scream like a school girl at times.


----------



## Polarman (Feb 1, 2009)

This may sound cheesy but it's quite old.

"Elvira II: Jaws of Cerberus" 

May be too old for all you youngsters.


----------



## Kusimeka (Feb 1, 2009)

I honestly didn't find resident evil 4 to be scarey in the slightest, however i found dead space quite creepy and jumpy, though i'm really too old to get scared, but i can still be jumped!


----------



## Nemesis881 (Feb 1, 2009)

The scariest moment in a game I have ever seen is in Doom 3.  You turn the corner with your flashlight, the screen turns red, a screaming sound comes from the speakers....and your staring at yourself in a bathroom mirror.


----------



## robplumm (Feb 1, 2009)

Nocturne. About 8 years ago...so most of you probably never heard of it  Definitely some "Oh Sh!t" moments in that one...


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Feb 1, 2009)

For me, its Doom 3. Man that game was creepy, especially playing it at midnight with all the lights off and alone in my basement. I played through that game several times and it still scared the sh!t out of me.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 1, 2009)

FEAR no doubt.  Very scary when in a dark room.


----------



## Kei (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm still afraid to even utter it's name but......

It start's with an "F" and ends with a 

Kei <---wishes there was a smiley for a crying face $hitting it'self


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 1, 2009)

one of the contra games had a bas ass start up screen, a huge ugly mofo aliens head popped up and you got some crappy 8 or 16bit music "nenenenenen nahhhhh" lol yeah made me crap myself and it had some solid bosses

aliens popping up in half life back in the day when i fist played it took some getting used too

dunno doom 3 or something


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 1, 2009)

Doom3 was crazy scary for me. I used to play it after work at midnight with no lights and it scared the crap out of me.

Fear 3 looks to have the current title imo. Should be a great shooter and thriller!


----------



## Wozzer (Feb 1, 2009)

The sims


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Feb 1, 2009)

Wasley said:


> The sims


----------



## farlex85 (Feb 1, 2009)

Probably Doom 3. Some moments of the Silent Hill and Resident Evil series were scary also.


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Feb 1, 2009)

Kei said:


> I'm still afraid to even utter it's name but......
> 
> It start's with an "F" and ends with a
> 
> Kei <---wishes there was a smiley for a crying face $hitting it'self



Far Cry! Say the name!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MRCL (Feb 1, 2009)

Silent Hill 3... 
Doom 3. Damn Sometimes I had to take breaks to calm my heart down I'm not a person thats easily scared, but some moments you just freaked out.

F.E.A.R. has its moments with Alma... other than that, it's not really scary. 

Oh, and may I suggest Half Life 2 Episode two (I think). The part where you are in the basement, the light goes out and suddenly you are surrounded by zombies...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 2, 2009)

MRCL said:


> F.E.A.R. has its moments with Alma... other than that, it's not really scary.



Being scared is all about moments though, only way to make someone truely scared for a length of period without that fear dwindling away is probably to threaten their life.

I found myself running from one lighted area charing my flashlight enough to hopefully make it to the next. And would refuse unless it was a must to move through dark without that thing on. 

Then when you have so many visions you start questioning how real they are. I remember finding those ones that turn invisible. He was on the wall and electricity was coming off him. I thought it was some f'ed up dream. He even jumped off the wall and hit me then vanished. And even then I'm still thinking, "nah this isn't real".

When a game plays with your mind like that, thats just scary. Plus gotta give it a nod for venting my frustrations by nailing enemies to wall in funny ways.


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 2, 2009)

FEAR is TOO scary, even my dad freaked out.


----------



## zithe (Feb 2, 2009)

Anyone heard of Crimson Butterfly?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 2, 2009)

I honestly didn't think fear was scary at all


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I honestly didn't think fear was scary at all



Did u play the whole game? I did jumped a numerous times.


----------



## RevengE (Feb 2, 2009)

Doom3, Fear, Silent Hill, Condemned. anyone remember System Shock 1&2?


----------



## hat (Feb 2, 2009)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R.
Resident Evil

and that's all folks...
Doom 3 used to scare me but not anymore.

For those of you scared of S.T.A.L.K.E.R., check this video out
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6pmI79YyNc

I play the Oblivion Lost mod which really enhances STALKER. It's a little more scarier because controllers are a bitch to kill, and they appear above ground. Sometimes a controller will attack a specific area in the game (I ran into one at the Bar, and I hear of them attacking the Freedom base). Blowouts blow... random radiation storms that kill you if you don't find shelter.


----------



## hat (Feb 2, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> When a game plays with your mind like that, thats just scary. Plus gotta give it a nod for venting my frustrations by nailing enemies to wall in funny ways.



STALKER messes with my mind a bit. I keep hearing bloodsuckers/snorks that aren't there.


----------



## RevengE (Feb 2, 2009)

hat said:


> S.T.A.L.K.E.R.
> Resident Evil
> 
> and that's all folks...
> ...



How was that movie scary? lol it was just some wierd looking zombie.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 2, 2009)

I think its the very last level of the original FEAR where you have to run back out of that factory or w/e it is (been a while since I beat it) that scared the shit out of me the most with all those souls chasing after you. Sent shivers down my fucking spine man. Creeps me out thinking about it to this day.

Heres the vid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9MAUDblykA


----------



## Triprift (Feb 2, 2009)

Manhunt or Painkiller both scary and eery.


----------



## KainXS (Feb 2, 2009)

dead space was pretty scary the first time around


----------



## RevengE (Feb 2, 2009)

KainXS said:


> dead space was pretty scary the first time around



Yeah i forgot about dead space it's messed up.


----------



## RevengE (Feb 2, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Manhunt or Painkiller both scary and eery.



Indeed Painkiller gave me the creeps.


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 2, 2009)

I had play the FEAR , and it was not that scary , there was at list a balance between the scary part and gameplay . 

The FEAR 2 demo are total crap . 
Its like the programmers to deliberately sabotage the player , by causing panic  with out reason .
What good are in it ??  if the player looses his concentration from the true action,  
FEAR 2 looks like one bad artificial dreamland , than action game. 

I prefer to feel FEAR because of a more talented enemy than me . 
If i ever need an artificial dreamland , i will rent a  Dracula movie .


----------



## fenurch (Feb 2, 2009)

Painkiller is mostly run & gun, it's not really the scary type.

Manhunt wasn't too bad (except for the pigman, shitted my trunks.)

There was a FEAR 2 Gameplay vid that made me shit myself (I seriosuly don't like hospitals with loads of blood on walls and lights turning on and off.)

There it is, I really couldn't watch it properly. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoZZFhC_zKE


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 2, 2009)

kiriakost said:


> I prefer to feel FEAR because of a more talented enemy than me .
> If i ever need an artificial dreamland , i will rent a  Dracula movie .



But thats not really what the discussion is about. Fear by enemy's skill can be any FPS, but would almost have to be online as bots aren't anything amazing. Although really FEAR had the best game AI I have seen to date.


----------



## Triprift (Feb 2, 2009)

I would Bioshock in the scary category to in parts particularly when you see the big daddy first up quite intimadating even though there not that tough.


----------



## Psychoholic (Feb 2, 2009)

im thinkin maybe the fear 2 demo.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 2, 2009)

F.E.A.R. was pretty scary, but Condemned 2 have a bit more scary atmosphere overall.

Bioshock was also pretty creepy, but it wasn't scary.


----------



## Triprift (Feb 2, 2009)

It scared me in parts Bioshock everyone to there i suppose.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 2, 2009)

S.T.A.LK.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl is about the scariest I could stomach.  I had to play with the headphones sitting on the desk in some places though because the background sound was enough to make me not want to move. XD

But, that's coming from me who quit the original Halo when he ran into "the flood" until working up enough nerve to play it through several months later. XD


I'm a wussy, I know.


----------



## mtosev (Feb 2, 2009)

Manhunt?


----------



## Meizuman (Feb 2, 2009)

Doom3... I haven't even finished it 

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow Of Chernobyl will probably be scarier than Doom3, I haven't played it much yet.


----------



## Chryonn (Feb 2, 2009)

i can't believe only one other person said System Shock 2. i still haven't finished that game. Doom3 had its moment too, though once you have enough adrenaline in your body, your fear subsides and you gun your way around, at least that's how i HAD to play it.


----------



## SeanG (Feb 2, 2009)

Mario Kart.Going over the cliffs was scary.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 2, 2009)

quake, first one. probably helped that i was about 10 years old at the time, and it was my first FPS game other than duke nukem (which was very, very cartoony)


----------



## JC316 (Feb 2, 2009)

Silent Hill 2 and F.e.a.r.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 2, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> Doom3... I haven't even finished it
> 
> S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow Of Chernobyl will probably be scarier than Doom3, I haven't played it much yet.




Yeah Stalker was not bad at all and Doom 3 was just annoying not scary lol.  And how the hell people find FEAR scary lol ?...


Condemned made you feel like you had no chance. Fear was just baby stuff.


----------



## JC316 (Feb 2, 2009)

AsRock said:


> Yeah Stalker was not bad at all and Doom 3 was just annoying not scary lol.  And how the hell people find FEAR scary lol ?...
> 
> 
> Condemned made you feel like you had no chance. Fear was just baby stuff.



Doom 3 was scary in parts. Especially at the very first when everyone is screaming over the radio and in Hell. Both of those scared the crap out of me. Fear works on certain peoples fear of creepy little girls, I have that fear.

I tell you another one that scared the crap outta me. Aliens vs Predator and AVP2.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 2, 2009)

JC316 said:


> Fear works on certain peoples fear of creepy little girls, I have that fear.
> 
> I tell you another one that scared the crap outta me. Aliens vs Predator and AVP2.



creppy little girls are creepy.

One of my friends kids is like that, she loves rubbing dirt in her hair (which gives it a thicker, medusa snake-hair look) and running on all fours making growling noises.
kids going to be scary when shes older.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Feb 2, 2009)

Silent hill 2,4,,,Obscure,,,Dead space,,Alone in the dark 4


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 2, 2009)

Mussels said:


> quake, first one. probably helped that i was about 10 years old at the time, and it was my first FPS game other than duke nukem (which was very, very cartoony)



All of a sudden I feel very very old.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 2, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> All of a sudden I feel very very old.



because you ARE old.

dont worry, i still have my copy of return to zork - its just i was never an FPS/horror fan til more recent years.


----------



## RevengE (Feb 2, 2009)

Chryonn said:


> i can't believe only one other person said System Shock 2. i still haven't finished that game. Doom3 had its moment too, though once you have enough adrenaline in your body, your fear subsides and you gun your way around, at least that's how i HAD to play it.



I dont think to many people remember the Systemshocks I was a little kid.


----------



## Nick89 (Feb 2, 2009)

Dead Space, FEAR, FEAR 2 demo. 

STALKER Clear Sky at night was F***ing terrifying

FEAR 2 is scarier that FEAR.


----------



## EnergyFX (Feb 2, 2009)

Dead Space in a dark room with surround sound makes for the creepiest experience I have found to date.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 2, 2009)

Add another vote for FEAR to the list. I could only play it in short bursts because I would get too creeped out. lol.


----------



## NeSeNVi (Feb 2, 2009)

There is only one game, which made me scared: *Blood* from 1995, if I remember correctly. I couldn't play it without mom or dad at home. Seriously and I have tried almost all of them, which I can see in this thread.


----------



## Kei (Feb 2, 2009)

PCpraiser100 said:


> Far Cry! Say the name!!!!!!!!!!



Pffft....Far Cry has NOTHING on the true essence of fear itself.

I wish I could just give Alma a hug and she's stop scaring the $hit out of me. 

Kei

(FEAR....there I said it now I have to uninstall it because even the icon scares me:shadedshu)


----------



## Kei (Feb 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I honestly didn't think fear was scary at all



That's cuz you played with the sound on Mute 

Put a headset on at night in a dark room by yourself. Or use a large surround sound like I do (home theater) and you'll change your mind.

I'm still in shock how much this game can make me piss myself, until I had played this game I wondered (as does everyone around me) if I was even really human or not. My personality is so calm and relaxed at all times hot tea drinks ME to relax. Then I played FEAR...now I don't sleep well anymore 

Kei


----------



## JC316 (Feb 2, 2009)

Kei said:


> That's cuz you played with the sound on Mute
> 
> Put a headset on at night in a dark room by yourself. Or use a large surround sound like I do (home theater) and you'll change your mind.
> 
> ...



Well, one problem in the first F.E.A.R is that you miss ALOT of stuff because you are looking the wrong direction. Every time the screen flickers and I see nothing, I will reload and look for what it is. I have seen a bunch of stuff that I missed before. Like Alma crawling out from a dark cubicle inside the Armatech building for instance.

However, no one can possibly tell me that the first time you were crawling through the vent and she pops out of nowhere, crab walking at you and the fucking flashlight dies that you werent scared shitless.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Feb 2, 2009)

For me System Shock 2,Scares me just thinking of the one level were you have to unlock a door and that ghost and scream taunts ....oh my god ...darn time for the shorts change...All you Hackers............

jc316 wrote 

However, no one can possibly tell me that the first time you were crawling through the vent and she pops out of nowhere, crab walking at you and the fucking flashlight dies that you werent scared shitless.

that was in the demo,To be honest I thought it was to The Ring look and feel why i never bought the game,,,cheesy movie and game ....


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 2, 2009)

Have not read all the thread but surely someone will have already put before me the game that must be played in the dark with a good set of headphones...... then, nothing can be as eerie and daunting as Doom 3!


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 2, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> Doom3, Fear, Silent Hill, Condemned. anyone remember System Shock 1&2?



yeah good games had a good atmosphere, dunno if i found them really scary but back in the day i allways had that feeling lol

most games at times i will crap myself, i did it during a few games where i havnt expect the boss to be so large lolol or when there are hundreds of enemies

crapped it during rome total wat once when i was taking a general to a town and blam ambush more of a shock then fear itself


horror movies tho nah dont get scared just get disgusted at the amount of blood and FAKENESS


----------



## Frizz (Feb 2, 2009)

1. First Resident Evil ever made on PSX, I was only 8 I think which amplified the games horror content lol. 
2. FEAR 2 Demo .. when the game is released it might make number one LoL.
3.  Dead Space although the whole mutated thing isn't really a scare. 
4. Fatal Frame


----------



## DarkMatter (Feb 2, 2009)

G@dn!q said:


> Alien vs Predator! The campaign with marines. I still hate this sound of the motion detector!



I agree, that motion detector is probably the best thing of the Alien franchise and one of the most efficient instruments to tension. The guy who designed it is a genius. 

I like how novelist Orson Scott Card (Ender's Game) explained fear in his intro to his Maps in a Mirros horror tales collection. There are 3 types of fear: terror, horror and fright. Fright is the worst one:

- Terror is when the scary thing happens making you jump and want to run away.
- Horror is when you see the consecuencies of the happening, like in The Ring.
- Fright is everything that scares you and has you in tension before it really happens, scalating your fear as seconds pass. (i.e Alien, Scream (maybe I was just young) and most notably The Shining)

In my memory, Doom is the game that most scared me, but I was probably too young when I played it (EDIT: it was the first game that I played with a soundcard too and that counts. Yeah young TPUers, there was a time when all the sound that came from most PCs was from the internal speakers, bip, bip). Quake was scary too. And Clive Barker's Undying had some jumpy moments and some tension too.

But I think those _are_ scary in my mind mostly because I was young, _objectively_ the scariest ones, because of the aforementioned fright, Alien vs Predator's Marine campaing, Doom3 (I never hit F5 so much as in this game) and first levels of FEAR are also really scary. Sadly FEAR stops being scary soon in the game, because they committed a terrible mistake (in white): most of the scariest moments are with Alma, they rely on Alma to scare you, but NEVER happens anything!! Soon you learn that those moments of tension will finish with a jumpy scene, but there will be no consecuences. You soon discover she will not harm you.


----------



## crtecha (Feb 2, 2009)

F.E.A.R. and Dead Space for sure.  Although not very scary Left 4 Dead did make me jump a few times.


----------



## hat (Feb 2, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> How was that movie scary? lol it was just some wierd looking zombie.



It's not supposed to be scary, it's supposed to be comical 
should help you supress your fears of STALKER


----------



## hat (Feb 2, 2009)

Mussels said:


> because you ARE old.
> 
> dont worry, i still have my copy of return to zork - its just i was never an FPS/horror fan til more recent years.



How old are you? 18? 19?
I played Quake when I was 8 and it didn't phase me in the least.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 2, 2009)

silent hill for sure


----------



## snuif09 (Feb 2, 2009)

o and when i was 7 or so i was also scared for zelda ocarina of time i shit my pants when it turned night at hyrule field and those skeletons popped out of the ground and i hated those zombies wich make that awfull scream

and i find vault 106 in fallout 3 weird not creepy just really weird


----------



## crtecha (Feb 2, 2009)

I cant remember the chapter.  But that part in Dead Space where you can hear this banging noise over and over.  Then when you locate it its a person skinned alive banging its head against the wall.  I was playing at like 3am and im not gonna lie it was creepin me out.


----------



## HossHuge (Feb 2, 2009)

Dead Space was an expensive game for me.  Not only did I have to pay for the game but I also needed new underwear.


----------



## crtecha (Feb 2, 2009)

HossHuge said:


> Dead Space was an expensive game for me.  Not only did I have to pay for the game but I also needed new underwear.






There was a few times I thought I was gonna be in the same boat.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 2, 2009)

JC316 said:


> Well, one problem in the first F.E.A.R is that you miss ALOT of stuff because you are looking the wrong direction. Every time the screen flickers and I see nothing, I will reload and look for what it is. I have seen a bunch of stuff that I missed before. Like Alma crawling out from a dark cubicle inside the Armatech building for instance.
> 
> However, no one can possibly tell me that the first time you were crawling through the vent and she pops out of nowhere, crab walking at you and the fucking flashlight dies that you werent scared shitless.



I can't wait for FEAR 2.. you post was enough to make me scared again :shadedshu

I was playing the FEAR 2 demo and at some random spot I turned around and Alma was standing right be hind me.... and it wasn't a cut scene or or scripted spot because it hasnt happened again. She was just F***ing standing there  If I didnt look would she still have been there.. ?

Dead Space was also scary as hell. They really made the effort to scare the crap out of people, for instance every time you get a video message the sound breaks and scratches extremely loud and always scared me. Whatever happened to " *Ding* You have mail " ?


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 2, 2009)

One of the scariest games I played was Sims2.  I get sucked into that game so easy I end up playing for hours.  That is scary!


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 2, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> One of the scariest games I played was Sims2.  I get sucked into that game so easy I end up playing for hours.  That is scary!



Sims gets me mad. I remeber me and my bro where play a coop game of the first one of the xbox, and i was at work and he was at school the wife tryed to cook and ended up burning the house and she died.


----------



## Binge (Feb 2, 2009)

Bratz- Runway Magic... OH THE HORROR!!!


----------



## r9 (Feb 2, 2009)

Condemned. FEAR engine scary shit 
Suffering 1
Dead Space


----------



## Exavier (Feb 2, 2009)

condemned, Call of Cthulhu, System Shock, FEAR

and I don't scare easy, just..these games ]: lol


----------



## fenurch (Feb 2, 2009)

How come no-one has mentioned Penumbra? yes, it's a low budget game but some people say it's definitely the most scariest series of all time.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2009)

When I got Doom 3 it was pretty scary to me. Back like 2 years ago.


----------



## RevengE (Feb 2, 2009)

r9 said:


> Condemned. FEAR engine scary shit
> Suffering 1
> Dead Space



YES! I remember the suffering, that game was pretty disturbing.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 2, 2009)

hat said:


> How old are you? 18? 19?
> I played Quake when I was 8 and it didn't phase me in the least.



Me? I'm going on 31. Anyway my vote goes for Doom 3 and FEAR. Resident Evil made me laugh way to much. That and I was high as hell most of the time when it was first released. Again I feel old. :shadedshu

Its amazing to me that I always felt I was young but I could be some of the guys on here dad.

I could never finish Bioshock because of the "little sisters". Having two little girls myself I could never "harvest" them. Dumb I know.


----------



## Jeno (Feb 2, 2009)

I played dead space with this shitty little game pad that takes about a second to turn the camera 360 degrees, that was freak!ng scary


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Feb 4, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Me? I'm going on 31. Anyway my vote goes for Doom 3 and FEAR. Resident Evil made me laugh way to much. That and I was high as hell most of the time when it was first released. Again I feel old. :shadedshu
> 
> Its amazing to me that I always felt I was young but I could be some of the guys on here dad.QUOTE]
> 
> Forever young boi!!!!!!!


----------



## hat (Feb 4, 2009)

Heh, I can't believe Doom3 still scares people


----------



## farlex85 (Feb 4, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Me? I'm going on 31. Anyway my vote goes for Doom 3 and FEAR. Resident Evil made me laugh way to much. That and I was high as hell most of the time when it was first released. Again I feel old. :shadedshu
> 
> Its amazing to me that I always felt I was young but I could be some of the guys on here dad.
> 
> I could never finish Bioshock because of the "little sisters". Having two little girls myself I could never "harvest" them. Dumb I know.



Save them then. That's a more spiritually rewarding path anyway.


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 4, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> S.T.A.LK.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl is about the scariest I could stomach.  I had to play with the headphones sitting on the desk in some places though because the background sound was enough to make me not want to move. XD
> 
> But, that's coming from me who quit the original Halo when he ran into "the flood" until working up enough nerve to play it through several months later. XD
> 
> ...




SoC had some very effective moments (especially down in the labs) - shame Clear Sky wasn't on par with SoC . . .

and to think - we modders are taking it to new levels 




Mussels said:


> because you ARE old.
> 
> dont worry, i still have my copy of return to zork - its just i was never an FPS/horror fan til more recent years.



damn - ain't played any of the old-text Zork games in years . . .

and for that I'll probably be eaten by a grue in the dark tonight . . .




TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I can't wait for FEAR 2.. you post was enough to make me scared again :shadedshu
> 
> I was playing the FEAR 2 demo and at some random spot I turned around and Alma was standing right be hind me.... and it wasn't a cut scene or or scripted spot because it hasnt happened again. She was just F***ing standing there  If I didnt look would she still have been there.. ?




supposedly - that's one of the ways the devs wanted to get around the scripted events losing their punch . . . by having instances (such as you described) that are random, aren't scripted - you never know what or when something will just be there . . .


again - I re-iterate my vote for FEAR.  It was superbly done, only other game that challenged it in terms of atmosphere was Doom3 . . . but being an ID fan since Wolf3D, 99% of all the scripted "spawns" (which happened with events) didn't take me by surprise.

But, I still stand firm that the Thief: Deadly Shadows mission "Robbing the Cradle" is by far scarrier than FEAR and Doom3 combined.  It's a masterpiece of brilliant, artistic and psychological level scripting . . . a lot of time and effort was put into place over even the minuscule details.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 4, 2009)

imperialreign said:


> SoC had some very effective moments (especially down in the labs) - shame Clear Sky wasn't on par with SoC . . .


Yeah, I recall only two scary parts in Clear Sky.

The first was that underground structure you have to flood and the cave where you had to get some stone out of it.  I was scared shitless after entering, I refused to move from that little hall.  Then I saw the flames so I had to reload.  Then I finally decided it was the sounds preventing me from going anywhere so I just took the headphones off.  Once I took the headphones off, I didn't have any problem finishing it (holy **** there's a lot of Snorks in there).

The second was the cave but the cave isn't always scary.  The first time I went in, I didn't find anything suspicious really.  The game crashed or something so I had to go in a second time soon thereafter.  The cave got really dark, I was hearing bad sounds, and stuff started moving around when I didn't expect it to (probably a poltergist).  It scared the shit out of me and I ran out without looting the place. 



In Shadow of Chernobyl, pretty much all the underground places had me in cold sweats.  Especially the first time you encounter a Bloodsucker.  :x


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 4, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Yeah, I recall only two scary parts in Clear Sky.
> 
> The first was that underground structure you have to flood and the cave where you had to get some stone out of it.  I was scared shitless after entering, I refused to move from that little hall.  Then I saw the flames so I had to reload.  Then I finally decided it was the sounds preventing me from going anywhere so I just took the headphones off.  Once I took the headphones off, I didn't have any problem finishing it (holy **** there's a lot of Snorks in there).
> 
> ...





I think my favorite part in CS was the Agroprom underground . . . it's a shame, too - the abandoned hospital had so much potential, but was turned into a typical "corridor shooter."


But - if you still play SoC and thought the labs were scary the first time . . . you should hear how they sound with the upcoming version of my ambient audio mod


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 4, 2009)

The only way I survived the first time through Shadow of Chernobyl was using a guide with maps so I knew where all the stuff that would sneak up on me was.  Without that guide, I probably still wouldn't have beat it to this day. 


I ran around in the abadoned hospital for probably 15-30 minutes before I finally figured out I had to shoot the heli down.  It had me very frustrated at that point.  Not to mention, I kept running out of wammo.  A shooter without wammo is, well, not a shooter. XD


----------



## ktr (Feb 4, 2009)

For me, the scariest game has to be fatal frame...doesn't matter which one, they're all are scary.


----------



## Deusxmachina (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm surprised Dead Space gets mentioned so often as being scary.  Yeah, scary controls and scary repetitive!  ho ho ho

FEAR had its (very good) moments, but, overall, I'd have to say Doom3.  Can't remember if I played strictly with headphones or sometimes with surround sound, but I do think I remember occasionally looking behind me while playing.  And if you're playing at night with headphones and then your cat jumps on you... yeah.

Fatal Frame looks pretty good.  Never played it but watched various scenes online.

Honorable mention to a few others, including one or two of the Blair Witch games.  I remember walking through the dark woods in one and the audio was crazy with voices of little kids and whatever else.  Pretty creepy.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2009)

why no left 4 dead? i sure hear enough people scream in MP, as the boss infected attack.


----------



## francis511 (Feb 4, 2009)

Fatal frame is gr8 actually. "My eyes, my EYES" Blinding mask ftw!


----------



## crtecha (Feb 4, 2009)

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/14536.html

Ahh yes I forgot about System Shock haha.    Max Payne was creepy when he was hopped up on valkyre and walking the path of blood with his baby crying.  That creeped me out.


----------



## Metropolis (Feb 4, 2009)

PCpraiser100 said:


> Oh yes, STALKER. Nothing was more fun than distrurbing Bloodsuckers wherever thgere were many.



Nooo the snorks were the worst seeing one jumping towards you  in those x16 & 18 labs was the scariest parts of the game

Also resident evil 1 when i was around 10 playing at night with no lights on and two dogs jumped through the window and then you meet the hunters later on, bricks were shat


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 4, 2009)

prey was a very good game when it first came out really good story and scary as well might not cut it anymore but it really had you looking over your shoulder deffo worth the cash if you can ge it


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 4, 2009)

dead space: 





> Yeah, scary controls and scary repetitive!



have to dissagree


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> prey was a very good game when it first came out really good story and scary as well might not cut it anymore but it really had you looking over your shoulder deffo worth the cash if you can ge it



i remember a school bus with the ghosts of dead children, i think that was prey. freaked me the hell out.


----------



## Mike0409 (Feb 4, 2009)

The 7th Guest.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 4, 2009)

Left 4 Dead is only scary the first time you play it and you haven't seen any gameplay videos. When I was in the beta I got scared as hell when the tank came.. I was running away from it screaming lol


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 4, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Left 4 Dead is only scary the first time you play it and you haven't seen any gameplay videos. When I was in the beta I got scared as hell when the tank came.. I was running away from it screaming lol



I was playing single player trying to speed run on Expert after kicking all the other survivors and I ran directly into a tank on the second level on NM. I had music playing so I didnt heat the tank warning music. It scared the crap out of me.


----------



## psyko12 (Feb 4, 2009)

FEAR, Doom 3, Dead Space, RE 3, 4

When I played fear till the half of the game, I quit coz I couldn't sleep at night and kept on hugging my blanket and wrapped in it and kept on murmuring the words "The walls they speak..." I was sent on therapy to recover... Never again will I play that game  I still kept my copy tho...


----------



## Evo85 (Feb 4, 2009)

Resident Evil 2. When the crows came flying through the windows I jumped a foot! Of course it was like 3am and hadnt slept in 2 days.  lol


----------



## cdnbum88 (Feb 4, 2009)

Doom3 in the dark


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 4, 2009)

I played an hour of FEAR but then lost it in a format, so I have bought it off ebay today haha, I fancy not being able to sleep for a few days 

Might buy Doom 3 too, if its as bad as everyone is making out


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Feb 5, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Might buy Doom 3 too, if its as bad as everyone is making out



Yeah you should get Doom 3, that game was freakin scary! Of course I was like 14 when I first played it, so yeah, might of just been because I was youngerererer. lol


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 5, 2009)

> i remember a school bus with the ghosts of dead children, i think that was prey. freaked me the hell out.



yea thats the one, you crawl though a pipe into a little cavern room lights go out bus flashes ghost of little kids come after you.... yea i remember it vividly too


----------



## red268 (Feb 5, 2009)

FEAR is a deffinate.
Play it once, then leave it about 6 months. That way, you'll spend the whole time thinking, 'I'm sure it was here that xxxx jumped out at me.' The anticipation makes it much worse the second time. If you play through it too soon after, you'll remember it all and it won't be scary at all.


----------



## tostator (Feb 5, 2009)

Quake 1 many years ago... I was younger and more impressionable.
Waiting to play Dead Space...


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 5, 2009)

FEAR IS SCARY! 

check this guy out:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3s0wvYeGTHc&feature=related


----------



## computertechy (Feb 5, 2009)

every game scares me!

especialy left 4 dead with the hard mod on it (No flash lights, No crosshairs etc etc)

BRUTAL


----------



## computertechy (Feb 5, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> FEAR IS SCARY!
> 
> check this guy out:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3s0wvYeGTHc&feature=related



LMFAO thats excellent!


----------



## inf3rno (Feb 5, 2009)

Fear ain't scared me ever but doom3 was exceptional. You have to choose between light or your life (weapons);-)


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 5, 2009)

quake 4 was a bit jumpy when itfirst came out but its a bit old now and wont compare


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 5, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> quake 4 was a bit jumpy when itfirst came out but its a bit old now and wont compare



There is a spot where you have to fight zombies/discarded carcasses in something that looks like a sewer. That part was freaky for me.


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Feb 5, 2009)

computertechy said:


> every game scares me!
> 
> especialy left 4 dead with the hard mod on it (No flash lights, No crosshairs etc etc)
> 
> BRUTAL



Can you give me the link to the mod? I SO wanna try it!


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 5, 2009)

oh yea i remember that bit they were the marrines that didnt turn into the aliens but arn't dead lol

hah i completed it the other day lol it make me laugh now


----------



## Dan2312 (Feb 6, 2009)

G@dn!q said:


> Alien vs Predator! The campaign with marines. I still hate this sound of the motion detector!



Damn right! 

And when those facehuggers get you and that loud scream it makes when its on you, its even worse when you can't see it in the dark!

Doom has given me a scare once, ive got condemned 2 here for the xbox, but ive never played it, doesn't appeal to me enough to play it. don't know why i bought it, 

can't play it now, my 360 has the E-74 RROD error.


----------



## fenurch (Feb 7, 2009)

Didn't even bother playing Doom 3 recently. When I was younger I use to cheat in games that were too scary or well, I cheated in every game  I couldn't even play D3 with Cheats on as I was too scared even though I was invincible, that game still makes me cry ;[


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm surprised no one mentioned Half Life.

Half Life 1 Used to scare me when I was really young. Now not at all but 2 and EP1 got me real good. I remember one time where your waiting for the elevator to get down and your battling zombies in the dark. That shit scared me.

S.T.A.L.k.E.R also gave me its moments.


----------



## hat (Feb 7, 2009)

Stalker with Oblivion Lost is really cool. I had a friend over while I was in the Garbage and I was killing some psuedodogs there, and he thought they were kind of scary. As fortune would have it, as I got to the bar, I heard the high-pitched squeal before the controller attacks but I didn't get the wind tunnel effect. I didn't actually get attacked because he was on the other side of the building. As I got closer I got the wind tunnel effect. I finally saw him and let him mindrape me a little bit so my friend could see what happens when you mess with controllers... and then I blasted him with a grenade.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Feb 7, 2009)

Realms of the haunting. Old game. Dont know if people remember this game story short...you play a guy in the 90's era your father a pastor disappear. You must go through many mazes and fights to win. It was a mix of doom first person style fighting, Myst for enigma and maze parts and gathering of magicals items and solving problems and having interaction with caracthers with multiple choice to answers. It was freak soemtimes it appear by screaming and shooting with guns and magic wands plus running like hell because you must gather puzzles parts same tiem a demon runs on your tail.

Hey guys i found this useful link look at it!!!
http://3dsl.game-host.org/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=2740


----------



## crtecha (Feb 7, 2009)

I just played the FEAR 2 demo and that shit is real scary


----------



## ChromeDome (Feb 7, 2009)

FEAR for PC
DOOM3
Silent Hill stuff


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 7, 2009)

. . . FEAR just got delivered. Im scared lol. Installing now, plus I got my Fatal1ty headset today, so that will make it even more atmospheric


----------



## fenurch (Feb 7, 2009)

Fatality headset fails.


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 7, 2009)

ATZ said:


> Fatality headset fails.



Its been nothing but good so far, plus I got it super cheap so I cant complain. Comfy too!


----------



## DarkMatter (Feb 7, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> I'm surprised no one mentioned Half Life.
> 
> Half Life 1 Used to scare me when I was really young. Now not at all but 2 and EP1 got me real good. I remember one time where your waiting for the elevator to get down and your battling zombies in the dark. That shit scared me.
> 
> S.T.A.L.k.E.R also gave me its moments.



Half Life franchise never really scared me for the most part. Only, I think it was in Opposing Force, when you had to enter some really dark sewers or something like that. There were some big and powerful mosters there. Yeah that scene was scary, but other than that, nope. Intriguing, yes, like Ravenholm in HL2 and the scene you mentioned in Ep1, challenging to the senses, but not really scary IMO.

Half Life games have a very good atmosphere that doesn't pass unnoticed, but it's been always solitude what they have make me feel. And same with STALKER, I always felt solitude, and sadness for something I can't explain completely. Then again, that's the same feeling that real life ghost towns or cementeries have on me, even at night. Might be because I don't believe in the paranormal. Well I do believe in the possibility of existence of some paranormal forces, but I strongly believe they can/could be explained by science, maybe not just yet: there's so much we still don't know about the universe that I think it's possible in one way or another.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 7, 2009)

DarkMatter said:


> Half Life franchise never really scared me for the most part. Only, I think it was in Opposing Force, when you had to enter some really dark sewers or something like that. There were some big and powerful mosters there. Yeah that scene was scary, but other than that, nope. Intriguing, yes, like Ravenholm in HL2 and the scene you mentioned in Ep1, challenging to the senses, but not really scary IMO.
> 
> Half Life games have a very good atmosphere that doesn't pass unnoticed, but it's been always solitude what they have make me feel. And same with STALKER, I always felt solitude, and sadness for something I can't explain completely. Then again, that's the same feeling that real life ghost towns or cementeries have on me, even at night. Might be because I don't believe in the paranormal. Well I do believe in the possibility of existence of some paranormal forces, but I strongly believe they can/could be explained by science, maybe not just yet: there's so much we still don't know about the universe that I think it's possible in one way or another.



On that note, I came up with a Theory explaining Ghost scientifically. Let me put into perspective for ya first.

Lets say we have a 2D World with 2D Creatures living on it, they can't see beings in the 3'rd dimension because they can't comprehend the idea of an UP or down because they are not physically capable of doing such a move. Now here we come and invade there 2D land. We can move up and down through their world. Now whenever we move through their world they would only see us in 2D shapes like circles and squares and we would change shape as we move through. This would be very weird looking to the 2D creatures. More to that we can seemingly be in front of them move up on out into the 3'rd Dimension disappear (At least to them) and reappear some where behind them. 

Now my Scientific theory is that Ghost are in fact Being's from the 4th Dimension. It explains everything so well. How it is the look transparent, their ability to disappear and reappear and go through walls. It makes since you know. And if string theory goes through and they do proof the existence of like 10 dimensions they I'm even more confident in it.


----------



## DarkMatter (Feb 7, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> On that note, I came up with a Theory explaining Ghost scientifically. Let me put into perspective for ya first.
> 
> Lets say we have a 2D World with 2D Creatures living on it, they can't see beings in the 3'rd dimension because they can't comprehend the idea of an UP or down because they are not physically capable of doing such a move. Now here we come and invade there 2D land. We can move up and down through their world. Now whenever we move through their world they would only see us in 2D shapes like circles and squares and we would change shape as we move through. This would be very weird looking to the 2D creatures. More to that we can seemingly be in front of them move up on out into the 3'rd Dimension disappear (At least to them) and reappear some where behind them.
> 
> Now my Scientific theory is that Ghost are in fact Being's from the 4th Dimension. It explains everything so well. How it is the look transparent, their ability to disappear and reappear and go through walls. It makes since you know. And if string theory goes through and they do proof the existence of like 10 dimensions they I'm even more confident in it.



Yep that's exactly what I have always thought and was specifically thinking of that when I wrote that, string theory included. I wouldn't say that the string theory is proved though. I'm convinced of it already anyway. It does make sense and opens so many doors to all the things we can't really explain of our universe, like particles that teleport or "time-travel", or stelar corpses (galaxies for the most part) that are believed by some to travel faster than light speed (because of their apparent doppler) when that is impossible. 

The simple idea that the time could have more than one dimension (and two and three) is thrilling too. And when it comes to ghosts: There's no doubt that each of us has a distinct energy footprint, which is created by our body and our brain, basically the sum of every interaction of our atoms. Who's to say that when we die and the atoms that formed us get spread in OUR TIME and OUR 3 dimensions, they get spread in other dimensions too? With such possibilities, science and religions can somehow go hand by hand.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 7, 2009)

I think gears of war is kinda scary .


----------



## MadClown (Feb 7, 2009)

Big Rigs, always scared me how fast rigs can go in reverse.


----------

